# [DIY] [WEBTOP] [DOCK] HD Docking Station for $19



## cbalde04 (Oct 12, 2011)

Well ladies and gentlemen, I have done it. I have turned my Stadard Dock that I purchased used from ebay for $15 into an HD Dock for the Droid Bionic.

Materials:
Standard Dock (ebay item #330655994528) http://www.ebay.com/itm/330655994528?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
Micro HDMI cord with 90° end (ebay item #130563994876) from China (took 10 total days to receive in Ohio)http://www.ebay.com/itm/130563994876?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
Hot Glue
Dremmel and exacto knives

Please refer to my post of the teardown of the Standard Dock (http://rootzwiki.com...-dock-teardown/)

Now, I did end up hot glueing the microUSB in place and removed the metal clip inside. The clip wasn't as stable without securing the other end.

This is basically the Motorola travel adapter as a dock, as it doesn't have USB ports, but I just use a bluetooth mouse and keyboard. It works great. I could have done a little better hack job, but I only has a set of exacto knives. I highly recomend using a dremmel tool.

Here's the pics:


----------



## cbalde04 (Oct 12, 2011)

Reserved


----------



## orbface9 (Oct 11, 2011)

You're the rockinest person ever.

Way better than Ice Cream Sandwich.

You should work for motorola!


----------



## Stelv (Dec 12, 2011)

Good work!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## cbalde04 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks Guys. It's pretty sweet. I'm on it now. I love it.


----------

